# DXF Layer extrahieren



## GIS-Bert (1. März 2007)

hi zusammen, 

in der suche bin ich leider nicht zum ziel gekommen..
folgendes problem liegt vor:

ich habe dxf-files, und muss die enthaltenen layer als eigene datei abspeichern.
gibts da wege und mittel?

thx euer
 GIS-Bert


----------



## oskar55 (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde die dxf-files mit einem Cad-Programm öffnen und die nicht gewünschten Layer
ausschalten und als dxf-Datei wieder exportieren.
Ohne cad-Programm könnte man die Dateien auch mit dem Illustrator öffnen und die
Ebenen einzeln als Datei exportieren oder abspeichern.

Gruß
Oskar55


----------



## GIS-Bert (8. März 2007)

hallo oskar, 
danke für den tip, aber wenn ich die nicht gewollten layer nur ausschalte,
sind sie ja noch vorhanden, und wenn ich die dxf importiere, bekomme ich immer noch 
eine fehlermeldung, das koordinaten von dxf-areas nicht stimmen, auch wenn ich die ebene mit flächen ausgeblendet habe.

vllt. hast du ja noch andere ratschläge für micht

thx GIS-Bert


----------



## oskar55 (10. März 2007)

Hallo GIS-Bert,
zunächst die Frage: öffnest Du die dxf-Datei mit einem cad-Programm, wenn ja mit welchem?
Ist die Datei von einem Vermesser. Bei Dateien von Vermessern kenne ich die Fehlermeldung auch. Das liegt daran, daß Cad-Vermessungsprogramme mit sehr
großen 'Arbeitsflächen` arbeiten. D.h. der Vermesser hat in seinem Plan z.B: eine
Kurve mit einem Radius von 10 km drin( weit außerhalb der eigentlichen Zeichnung), wenn Dein System aber nur eine Arbeitsfläche
von 5 km( bei gleichem Maßstab hat), kommt eine Fehlermeldung, weil der Mittelpunkt
außerhalb der bearbeitbaren Fläche liegt. Das macht aber normaler Weise nichts aus, die Kurve kommt dann eben als Polylinie und nicht als Kreis an. Ansonsten müßtest Du
den Importmaßstab soweit heruntersetzen , bis die Fehlermeldung verschwindet.
Nützt aber nicht wirklich, denn beim Vergrößern des importierten Planes ist der Mittelpunkt auch wieder weg.

Dxf-Dateien haben oft sehr viele Layer, bis zu 50 Layern ist keine Seltenheit.
Wenn diese Layer auch noch zu verschiedenen Dateien, Plänen gehören, müßen
sie zu einzelnen Dateien zusammengefaßt werden.
D.h. dxf importieren, die zusammengehörigen Layer suchen und die anderen löschen,
ergibt die 1.Datei. Diesen Schritt sooft wiederholen bis alle Layer sortiert sind.
Das kan zu einer ordentlichen Sisyphusarbeit ausarten.
Deswegen ist es oft besser statt einer zusammengebackenen dxf-Datei, mehrere ordentlich aufgeräumte Dateien anzufordern, das erspart sehr viel Zeit.

Gruß
Oskar55


----------

